# Advice on 1st Handgun



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

My girlfriend surprised me for my birthday and says she's buying me a handgun. I have to keep it around the $500-600 range. I want a 9mm and I've been looking at the Sig SP2022, M&P 9, Springfield XD, or a Glock 19. Thoughts? Advice? I like them all but the Sig and M&P fit my hands the best so far. Thanks!


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

You will probably shoot best with the one you are comfortable with.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

CZ 75B! Enough said. Glocks are a great gun they shoot well but lets be honest they are nothing to look at and everybody and their brother has one. Sigs are great guns as well but pricy. Get an all steel frame for your first gun. Show up to the range with something no one else has :thumb:


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =331324459


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gooseshredder2, get what you like and what fits you the best. Don't worry about having to be different or impressing others at the range with what you have. Shoot what is comfortable and you will probably shoot better and be happier with your purchase. Sometimes there is a reason you don't see some firearm models at the range much. Of the 2 you stated fit best I haven't shot the M&P, but I do know you can't go wrong with a Sig. Would like one myself. Good luck!


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Longshot said:


> Gooseshredder2, get what you like and what fits you the best. Don't worry about having to be different or impressing others at the range with what you have. Shoot what is comfortable and you will probably shoot better and be happier with your purchase. Sometimes there is a reason you don't see some firearm models at the range much. Of the 2 you stated fit best I haven't shot the M&P, but I do know you can't go wrong with a Sig. Would like one myself. Good luck!


He wanted ADVICE longshot! :withstupid: That is my advice. :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

riverrat47 said:


> You will probably shoot best with the one you are comfortable with.


^^^^^THIS^^^^^

Personally I prefer Sigs, however, when people ask me what to get I normally tell them to handle several types to see which one feels the most comfortable. When you are handling semi-auto pistols one or two will just feel right when to pick it up. For some it will be a Glock, or a 1911, for me it is a Sig. If it feels natural to you, you will shoot it better than anything else. All of the pistols you named are quality, so the choice is going to be personal preferrence. Don't let fanboys talk you into something you don't want because their second cousin on their mothers side knows someone who works in a sporting goods store and they said it was the best.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

JethroBodine said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > Gooseshredder2, get what you like and what fits you the best. Don't worry about having to be different or impressing others at the range with what you have. Shoot what is comfortable and you will probably shoot better and be happier with your purchase. Sometimes there is a reason you don't see some firearm models at the range much. Of the 2 you stated fit best I haven't shot the M&P, but I do know you can't go wrong with a Sig. Would like one myself. Good luck!
> ...


JethroBodine, I guess he should have stipulated GOOD advice. oke: Just having a bit of fun with you.

I'm not sure why your so butt hurt over my advice, just because it's a bit different than yours.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

longshot, I think your choice of hand gun was used in the destruction of the twin towers. Shooting through the steel at a 45 degree angle! oke:


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Savage260 said:


> longshot, I think your choice of hand gun was used in the destruction of the twin towers. Shooting through the steel at a 45 degree angle! oke:


This makes sense&#8230; You buy that icehouse yet or are you still trying to save up your pennies? :rollin:

Longshot. While i agree that if a gun does not fit you well you should not buy it. I mearly suggested a gun that is considered by most to be in the top 10 9mm ever produced so i dont feel as if i steered the guy in the wrong direction. Have you honestly ever shot one? I have. I have shot all of the pistols that were listed besides the 2022. From my knowledge and experience this one far surpasses all of them. Im not "butthurt" over what you said :beer: Goodluck trying to find a cz 75 to feel at your local gun store. It was just a suggestion for him to give it a look and do some research on it. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

JethroBodine, I have shot all but the 2022 also. At one time Gandermountain in Fargo had a few of the CZ pistols in the store. I thought maybe that where you got yours. I was very tempted in getting one. Yes the CZ 75 fit my hands very well, but I always seem to go back to a 1911. It's what I'm most comfortable with. As for the icehouse, I decided to pass. Only made it out ice fishing once this year and doubt I'll get out again. Too many things going on with the kids to get time to go.



Savage260 said:


> longshot, I think your choice of hand gun was used in the destruction of the twin towers. Shooting through the steel at a 45 degree angle! oke:


SHHHH! That was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

longshot, I think the ice house thing was for me, but I could be wrong. I was vetoed by the wife, but I have a strong push in to get a new boat this spring, so I am not too upset. Maybe next year on the ice house!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> longshot, I think the ice house thing was for me, but I could be wrong. I was vetoed by the wife, but I have a strong push in to get a new boat this spring, so I am not too upset. Maybe next year on the ice house!!!


Good strategy Savage. Tell her you want three things then kind of looks disappointed and say I guess I'll have to settle for only a boat. Turn around is fair play isn't it. Ooops my wife is looking over my shoulder. 

A few years ago the CZ rep came through Jamestown. He had a trailer full of all the CZ firearms. He let everyone in law enforcement shoot any of them they wanted. I spent most of the day at the range. We could purchase anything they had at cost. I did like their sniper rifle. I thought their rifles were nice, but the handguns I thought felt like the old German 9mm Parabellum.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The rep plainsman refers to is well known to me. I think I've shot every pistol CZ makes, they aren't bad, but none of them compare with a Sig. Still, I'd take a CZ any day over a Glock.

Huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Huntin1, I would have argued with you a bit on the Sig before, but after taking a very good course and learning a good bit more about shooting hand gun, I thing the Sig is a great pistol. Nothing against the others, but I really like my Sig a lot more now. I did shoot a bit better with a Glock 9mm than my 226 in .357 Sig in timed rounds, but I would rather be carrying the more potent cartridge. I don't think I have ever seen a CZ pistol any where. Ha Ha, actually watching a "Triggers" episode right at this moment on History, and they are talking about the 226. They think it is pretty good too!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage I noticed your old post about the Ice Castle before. If you don't buy one until next year and are in Jamestown stop in and we will go out on the reservoir. I joked about my wife in the last post, but truth be told I retired three years before her and she bought an Ice Castle because she thought I would need something to do. She is also the one that bought the new boat. Needless to say she likes to fish.

Have any of you guys shot the Smith and Wesson 1911. Every time I guy a new handgun I'm not that impressed and keep going back to a smith. I tried a Colt Python a few years ago and only kept it for one day. I tried a small Ruger 9mm last year and dumped it on the first Smith Shield I found. I have a Kimber 1911, but keep thinking about the Smith 1911. I'm one of those old guys who was disappointed going from wheel gun to semiauto. My Kimber only does 3 inches at 25 yards and I'm just not impressed.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll go a different direction and suggest a double action 
.22. Find a good instructor who will teach you proper grip and
trigger control. Single then double.
Burn up several bricks and then move on to a larger caliber.
Advantages...you have less recoil and noise to learn with and cheaper ammo.
You might also meet some guys at the range willing to let you
try their handgun. I do agree with finding what fits you

Good luck with whatever you choose. Keep us posted.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The 22 is a great caliber to start and learn with. And everyone should have a 22. But, 9mm has a light enough recoil that learning with that caliber is easy too.

As stated, the best pistol for YOU, is the one that is most comfortable in YOUR hands. Doesn't really matter if it's a Sig, S&W, Glock or CZ, they are all quality pistols. Then it comes down to grip, trigger control, sight alignment and stance.

Huntin1


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya I took a look at the CZ P-07 pretty badass gun but I'm not crazy the slide is so small. Still nice gun and great price. I've narrowed it between the M&P 9 Sig 2022 and the CZ. Hopefully can shoot my friends here pretty soon he has the SIG and M&P. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah i can understand your concern about the slide being small but if you know anything about cz's and how there slide is engineered as compared to the others you have listed it helps muzzle flip tremendously. Theres my 2 cents man either way with the guns you listed you will have a nice shooter. Let me know what you go with! :thumb:

This is also a good read.

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=371152


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

One more thing haha! :beer: Since it sounds like you are interested more in a polymer pistol rather than an all steel. Give the walther ppq a look! Awesome gun. THE BEST STOCK TRIGGER YOU WILL EVER FIND ON A POLYMER PISTOL PERIOD!


----------



## walt501 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with oldfireguy, your first handgun should be a 22lr. It's easy to learn the fundamentals without being distracted by muzzle blast and recoil. But more importantly, you'll practice more with a 22lr than you will with any other caliber because of the lower cost of ammunition. It's simply cheaper to become proficient with a 22lr handgun than any other caliber.


----------



## Juststartin' (Jun 4, 2012)

m&p


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

oldfireguy said:


> I'll go a different direction and suggest a double action
> .22. Find a good instructor who will teach you proper grip and
> trigger control. Single then double.
> Burn up several bricks and then move on to a larger caliber.
> ...


X1, excellent! When you get to the caliber of choice you might consider the Makarov. Very accurate, all steel, only 27 parts, and you can field strip it in 10 seconds with no tools. Used they would run about $250 to $300 and for that small cost you could afford to doll up the sights.

http://www.bobtuley.com/makarov/


----------



## Hunt Fish Sleep (Apr 8, 2013)

I love my Ruger P95. I've put close to a couple thousand rounds through it and never had a single malfunction with many different brands and kinds of ammo I've put through it. It's also easy to shoot, accurate, easy to clean, ergonomic (I also have a grip sleeve on it), and it's not going to break your (or your girlfriend's) bank account. I've also heard good things about the Ruger SR9 (and SR9c). And, you can never go wrong with a Glock. S&W M&P is also solid. I haven't shot any of the others.

On another note, congratulations on having a girlfriend who will buy you a gun. She's a keeper. :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

All of the guns you have listed are fine firearms. And don't be swayed be steel gun snobs. On the Sig, you should check out there 226 line. Also some of the guns you mentioned are compacts and some are full size. For instance you mentioned the Glock 19. Are you planning in advance to get your CCW? If not, I would recommend the Glock 17, as it is typically more comfortable for most. All said and done I LOVE Sigs and Glocks, but the S&W M&P is a REALLY good shooting, comfortable pistol.

Good luck!

Gunny


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Went with the M&P love it shoots really nice! Now just need to find ammo....haha thanks everyone
Alex
:beer:


----------

